# Bottle Stopper Drill Size?



## rincewind03060 (Dec 15, 2009)

I just drilled 6 wood blanks with a 23/64" bit on my drill press per instructions. The 3/8-16 studs on the stoppers and the mandrels slip right into all the holes. When I stopped to think about it, 1/128" is not a lot of meat to hold a thread. Apparently my drill press vibrates enough so even that small amount got eaten up in the drilling process.

What drill size to you all find most effective?


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 15, 2009)

5/16"


----------



## eck (Dec 15, 2009)

Did you also Tap it out? Double check your Drill Bit, thats a lot of vibration to woddle out the hole that much. Also check out ed davidson tutorial on this
www.eckmanwoods.com


----------



## maxman400 (Dec 15, 2009)

If that is the one from PSI, I got the same thing. It calls for 23/64 and it came with the drill bit, but it pulls right out. Like Johnnny said, I switch to5/16 and it works great.


----------



## Rcd567 (Dec 19, 2009)

11/32 is what the instructions that came with mine said.  Seems to work pretty good.


----------



## gothycdesigns (Dec 19, 2009)

My bottle stopper chuck and stoppers were from PSI aswell. I found out that its a loose fit too. I'll try the 5/16". thanks for noting it.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Dec 20, 2009)

There is not a single correct size - it depends on the material that you are drilling.  For most woods, I use 5/16".  For very dense woods, I will use 11/32".  Acrylics 11/32".  Very light, soft woods 19/64", CA, tap, CA, re-tap.


----------



## gothycdesigns (Dec 25, 2009)

Tried the 5/16" bit and tapped with a 3/8"x16tpi, works fine.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks!

Noticed this as well on one bottle stopper I did, but never had a chance to try smaller bits yet.


----------



## monophoto (Jul 21, 2010)

My stopper mandrel from PSI came with a 23/64 drill bit.  Thanks, but that's too large for a 3/8" bolt.  The recommended drill bit when the hole is to be tapped at 3/8x16tpi is 5/16".

And frankly, that's sometimes not ideal.  I drilled several blanks last night, and the first that I did (in maple) wouldn't thread with the 3/8" tap.  I was able to use the blank by locking it in place with the tail stock live center, but that kinda defeats the purpose of the PSi mandrel design.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 21, 2010)

maxman400 said:


> If that is the one from PSI, I got the same thing. It calls for 23/64 and it came with the drill bit, but it pulls right out. Like Johnnny said, I switch to5/16 and it works great.



The sizes they sell and their reccomendations are both incorrect.
I recently returned a large order for that reason. They know about this problem but continue to ship.
PSI used to be good on customer service but they have a guy now what donta speaka da englush tu gud.
When you talk to him all he ever says in response is "Yes"; "Yes". But when you ask for a refund he gets silent or insulting. Like, "You people don't do it right."
The lady who answers and takes orders will help you and she is polite. Whatever you do, don't ask for tech support. Got it? Yes, yes, yes.


----------

